# Seal puller



## Jasonrkba (Feb 13, 2017)

I need to replace the crank seals on my Stihl 028. I have read several threads and watched a few YouTube videos but I'm just not understanding the technique used with a notched screwdriver to pull the old seals. I understand with this saw I don't have to break it completely down. If someone could tell me the best size screwdriver to sacrifice or maybe a picture of one they use and describe how to use it, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks. Jason.


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Jasonrkba (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you Grizz. Could someone describe the technique for using it?

Thanks. Jason.


----------



## Bedford T (Feb 13, 2017)

I used a drill bit and drilled half moons in the surface. Then took a drywall screw and pushed through the half moon gently by hand and tip the screw slightly to the side and pulled upward. Seal popped out.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Feb 13, 2017)

I put the lip of the screwdriver just under the metal edge of the seal. You may have to push the rubber around the crank in to get the puller bite. Once it is under the metal, pull back on the driver to apply force to the seal. You may have to work your way around the seal. Using a punch and hammer to drive one side of the seal down helps to loosen it.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Feb 13, 2017)

My seals should come in tomorrow. If I'm feeling better I might give it a shot. I have an assortment of picks with different angles ends. I was also pondering using them to stab through the rubber and pluck the seals out.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2017)

Jasonrkba said:


> My seals should come in tomorrow. If I'm feeling better I might give it a shot. I have an assortment of picks with different angles ends. I was also pondering using them to stab through the rubber and pluck the seals out.


That works great if 
1 you can get in there if its not recessed
2 you tap it down on one side with a drift pin to break the seal lose and move it a bit. I just keep tapping till it starts to move even drive it clock wise or cc then pick it out with force.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Feb 13, 2017)

All the sets of angled picks I have are too cheap to pull that weight. They just bend. Screwdriver works well.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 13, 2017)

ANewSawyer said:


> All the sets of angled picks I have are too cheap to pull that weight. They just bend. Screwdriver works well.


They make heavy pics.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Feb 13, 2017)

I need some of those.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Feb 13, 2017)

I purchased a set at tractor supply. They where pretty cheap and handy.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Feb 17, 2017)

Well my heavy pick broke.lol
I ended up doing the screw driver trick. I filed it down with a Dremel. Stuck the point through the rubber and pushed it under the metal rim of the seal. Then pryed upwards till it popped. The smaller seal was definitely harder than the bigger one. Here's a picture of the smaller one.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 19, 2017)

Jasonrkba said:


> Well my heavy pick broke.lol
> I ended up doing the screw driver trick. I filed it down with a Dremel. Stuck the point through the rubber and pushed it under the metal rim of the seal. Then pryed upwards till it popped. The smaller seal was definitely harder than the bigger one. Here's a picture of the smaller one.View attachment 558854


Did you tap the seal and break it loose first with a drift pin ? I can get seals out with a pick that way always.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Feb 19, 2017)

No I didn't but I can see what your saying.... Next time.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 19, 2017)

Jasonrkba said:


> No I didn't but I can see what your saying.... Next time.


That's what I suspected if you broke the pick.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm going to start rebuilding my 028 super here pretty soon. I've ordered the top end and plan to replace the seals on it also. I'll give your technique a shot. I understand to lightly tap one side down until the other side pops up, hook it with the pick and pull it out. I would amagine just be careful nut to tap it to deep so I don't damage the bearing.

Thanks. Jason.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 26, 2017)

Jasonrkba said:


> I'm going to start rebuilding my 028 super here pretty soon. I've ordered the top end and plan to replace the seals on it also. I'll give your technique a shot. I understand to lightly tap one side down until the other side pops up, hook it with the pick and pull it out. I would amagine just be careful nut to tap it to deep so I don't damage the bearing.
> 
> Thanks. Jason.


Not to light a tap it must move then move it around a bit more by hitting in another spot then pick it out.


----------

